# Can't get a deep breath



## SoCalStoner (Mar 21, 2005)

i have been smoking weed everyday a couple times a day now for about a year, and now i cant take a deep breath, anyone else have the same problems? I use to not get this but now it came all of a sudden and ive had it for about a month and a half now.Anyone even heard of this?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 21, 2005)

do you smoke ciggs too?


----------



## SoCalStoner (Mar 23, 2005)

i try not to but i do sometimes, i think i am going to take a 2 week break til my spring break trip just to give my body a little break.  im not doing any other drugs except i drink but that shouldnt really do anything.  i think i do have a little asthma


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 23, 2005)

you may want to see a doctor.  sounds like asthma to me.  i hear weed is supposed to help ppl with asthma by opening up the bronchule passages or something like that.  maybe you should check into a vaporizer to smoke your weed with.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 23, 2005)

those things cost mass money for a good one


----------



## SoCalStoner (Mar 24, 2005)

ya a vape would be cool but i heard its like a body high i havent tried one yet, but my friend just bought one so ill try that soon.  im just waiting right now a half hour more and im going to sneak out and smoke with a buddy of mine.  i take steam rooms cause i work out at my gym, im guessing thats kind of how the vape is. i have an inhaler and stuff, but i play soccer for my highschool, so i mean i cant have that bad of ashma, but it gets kinda scary at times


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

